

1Password 5.2 with two factor authenticator - lmedinas
https://blog.agilebits.com/2015/01/26/1password-5-2-for-ios-the-awesomesauce-edition/

======
metheon
These new features seem cool and all.. Except this whole 'iOS only'.. On
Android we are still waiting for multiple vaults support which been in iOS for
around half a year now..

Anyone else noticed the linked list on 2FA? Scary how many big tech companies
out there claiming security as a priority lacking 2FA.. And we trust them with
our data..

------
zingplex
I have been wanting LastPass to do this for years

